# side imaging transducer on bow mount



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Hopefully someone can provide some insight..
I have a terrova with the Universal sonar presently hooked up to a Humminbird 798 on the bow. I tried to mount the side/down imaging sonar to the trolling motor, but couldn't find a way to safely run the transducer cable. The cable gets hung up in the housing and is basically flopping around in the way. I tried to use cable ties to secure it and keep it out of the way, but it wasn't happening. I would really like to have the down/side imaging capability on the bow as well as the console.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Disregard, found it on Youtube, should have looked there first.


----------

